# what fertility tests are available on the nhs?



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

Ive had most of them done ie dye test,tested for sexual transmitted diseases/infections etc,thyroid test,ceoliac test,just dont want to miss any out,I'm thinking of going to a private fertility specialist for more tests as still not managing to conceive( im 38 now and conceived one daughter naturally in 2006) but was told I have an  fsh of 9.8 iu/l,  lh 6.4 miu/l and 4.8 pmol amh and afc of 9,husband has some poor motility,poor morphology of sperm but supposed to have a very high count so averages out to normal I think.What tests should I have as want to minimise costs already spent thousands on icsi,herbs,tablets,acupuncture etc x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

I think you've had the majority that what most women have. Only things that spring to mind are laparoscopy to check no issues and possibly natural killer cells? 

How many cycles of ivf have you had? Any pregnancy/chemical/mc?


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi thanks for the reply,not sure if ive had any chemical pregnancies as they can be missed,no miscarrages,I had one daughter naturally in 2006.I had two cycles of icsi,yes I thought of natural killer cells/immune issues/attachment issues maybe,there are quite a few possibilities that could be stopping the pregnancy but I think theses are rare,not sure if it is just what Ive already been diagnosed which is causing the problem but Ive read about other women with similar figures to mine or worse and have managed to become pregnant and are a similar age or older so I'm thinking is there another problem too x


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

what would the laparoscopy be checking? thanks.


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Laparoscopic surgery can be used to check many things but especially endometriosis. 

You could try an endo scratch next cycle. Is your lining ok?

What grade are your embryos?


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

hi,Im not doing anymore cycles just trying naturally but had good embryos when i did but the cycles still did not work,I think my lining is ok not sure,I had one daughter naturally about 10 years ago.


----------

